# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  DM Text To Exe

## BenJones

This is a small program I done that can take a text file then convert it to a self displaying DOS exe file.
Note in Windows when the exe is loaded it will flash off, so you will have to use a batch file with a pause. other than that it works fine.Tested and works well on Windows Vista. 

I will try and think of a way of how I can get a pause option in the application, soon as an option that the user can set.

Hope you may find it us full. 
Comments welcome.

*Screen Shot*

----------


## Peter Swinkels

Hi, from a technical point of view your project is rather interesting. However, I don't really understand its purpose. It doesn't work in 64bit versions of Windows and why use horribly outdated MS-DOS executables instead of a batch file, script, or the type command?

As for the pause option, why? Assuming the executable is intended to run from the command line, just pipe the output to more.com.

----------


## Peter Swinkels

Sorry for the double post. How do I remove a reply from a thread?

----------

